# 32 inch Terminators...



## Bootlegger

These look nice....$749 a set and come in 32x10x14

http://www.superatv.com/Terminator-Tires-C439.aspx


----------



## jctgumby

That's pretty mean lookin'


----------



## Yesterday

not enough sidewall/lug wraparound stuff! looks heavy as **** too


----------



## Bootlegger

They also carry the HD Rhino Brand axles with a one year warranty...I heard they were very well made.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they look like 32" Super Axle Breakers! haha..


----------



## Bootlegger

I would like to try a set.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'll keep my Backs! Not alot of sidewall grip on those^


----------



## Masher

If they would have wrapped that 5 section long lug around the sidewall to the bead that would be a bad bisnitch.


----------



## jctgumby

Polaris425 said:


> yeah they look like 32" Super Axle Breakers! haha..


 
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Yesterday

any clue how much they weigh


----------



## Masher

There was a weight on theme on HL and they are HEAVY if I remember right.


----------



## jctgumby

I heard that they are 64 lbs each unmounted...If that is true you might as well mount them on a Jeep...Your nuts if you try and put them on a 4 wheeler...I hope that's not the actual weight...They'd be stupid to even try and sell that tire!!!


----------



## Masher

That's what I was thinkin put them on a Samurai or something.


----------



## jctgumby

Probably be some wicked MOFO's on a Samurai!!!


----------



## Masher

I would think so. If you just had money to burn buy them and burn the tow lugs out between every large lug. Prbably shave about 20 pounds off the weight and if you could find bottom they couldn't be stopped.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Bootlegger said:


> They also carry the HD Rhino Brand axles with a one year warranty...I heard they were very well made.


I just recently bought a set of rear axles for my brute from the superatv folks. They do have a 1 year warranty excluding boots. They were 219.00 a piece delivered to the front door. They do look a bit beefier than the stock axles. On my first ride, the outer boot clamp came off (or got knocked off) and the joint of course got full of water ect.. I called 'Joey' superatv and he asked me to box it up and he would have it picked up and send me out a whole new axle. I had the new axle in 3 days. (excellent customer service) I was a little concerned because the rhino axle box states 'made in china' ...The boot clamps are not like oem...Probably overkill, but I did install the oem type boot clamps on the axles for extra insurance. Joey said the rhino brand has received good feedback from customers...I will let yall know how they work out for me....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Masher said:


> I would think so. If you just had money to burn buy them and burn the tow lugs out between every large lug. Prbably shave about 20 pounds off the weight and if you could find bottom they couldn't be stopped.


 Just get the Backs and be done!! lol
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

outskirtsdweller said:


> They do have a 1 year warranty excluding boots. They were 219.00 a piece delivered to the front door...


thats not a bad price...


----------



## jctgumby

I might look into them...I was thinking about goin' ahead and getting some aftermarket axles and carrying my stockers around as backups...So far haven't broke anything but you never know when you run the large tires...I saw alot of things break this past weekend and I don't want to hafta ride B**** with RDWD at the next ride!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea they look heavy as hell and if they are 64 pounds then there is now way i would run those on an ATV. but they do look cool


----------



## Bootlegger

outskirtsdweller said:


> I just recently bought a set of rear axles for my brute from the superatv folks. They do have a 1 year warranty excluding boots. They were 219.00 a piece delivered to the front door. They do look a bit beefier than the stock axles. On my first ride, the outer boot clamp came off (or got knocked off) and the joint of course got full of water ect.. I called 'Joey' superatv and he asked me to box it up and he would have it picked up and send me out a whole new axle. I had the new axle in 3 days. (excellent customer service) I was a little concerned because the rhino axle box states 'made in china' ...The boot clamps are not like oem...Probably overkill, but I did install the oem type boot clamps on the axles for extra insurance. Joey said the rhino brand has received good feedback from customers...I will let yall know how they work out for me....


Thank You....Let us know....I may try some..


----------



## MTImodquad

Yeah they are a very heavy tire!! We are SuperATV dealer so if ya'll need anything let me know.


----------



## Bootlegger

MTImodquad said:


> Yeah they are a very heavy tire!! We are SuperATV dealer so if ya'll need anything let me know.


Thats good to know...I think I will try those Rhino Axles if I break one...


----------



## RDWD

jctgumby said:


> I might look into them...I was thinking about goin' ahead and getting some aftermarket axles and carrying my stockers around as backups...So far haven't broke anything but you never know when you run the large tires...I saw alot of things break this past weekend and I don't want to hafta ride B**** with RDWD at the next ride!!!


Now whats so wrong with that?:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Maybe you'de be better off riding B###h WITH RDWD than I did having him ride b###h with me!! lmao I think he's bad luck!! j/k Russ!! lol You're cool in my book!


----------



## RDWD

I was starting to think I was bad luck too.


----------



## Guest

Tow Truck has a jeep with a 2" lift. Those tire's would fit just fine. Hmmmmmm......:scratchchin: Maybe that would keep him from having my Brute pull out his jeep all the time. LOL!! :rockn: :haha: Nov. 7 Tow Truck...Better get some new shoes for the jeep before the you hit those mud pits. Ha-Ha!


----------



## jctgumby

RDWD you are welcome to ride B**** with me anythime!!!:bigok:


----------



## RDWD

Well thanks but hopefully before the next trip roles around I will have mine running right and wont need to be hauled around like a little kid.


----------



## jctgumby

Don't worry RDWD I figure mine will be the next to break...I just bought the 2" Xtreme Lift and I am gonna run it with the Gorilla Stage 1 on stock axles...Figure I will see how long it'll take to bust 'em


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ You should put the Xtreme lift on and find you some of the older Brute springs instead of those spring spacers...might soften up just a little bit. And the older springs can be found for cheap...just a thought


----------



## jctgumby

I thought about that...Landon still has his 05 stock springs and said I could have 'em...And I might still do that but I want to try the spacers first


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I have the 05 springs on mine, and it made a big difference...especially up front. They took all the sag out.


----------



## jctgumby

Have you heard anything from your insureance company yet???


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I put it in shop yesterday to have them take it apart and give the insurance an estimate. Spoke with insurance woman today and she said it would be 4-5 days before the adjuster would be able to look at it, but it will probably take that long to tear it down....

Anyways, everything is good SO FAR.....


----------



## RDWD

Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

DrillersGoDeeper if you dont mind what company do you use for insurance??


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Geico FTW!! lol


----------



## IBBruin

I'd try a set of those axles but I could only find the right for my Prairie on the web site. What's up with that?


----------



## Brute650i

are the right and left the same? I know when my buddy orderd gorilla axles from the dealership they said they could only get a right but we knew they were both the same so we order 2 rights.


----------



## sookiesmacker

You have totally destroyed all of mankind by doing this wicked sinister act.



SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Just sayin':rockn::rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

brute650i said:


> are the right and left the same? I know when my buddy orderd gorilla axles from the dealership they said they could only get a right but we knew they were both the same so we order 2 rights.


 Left and right are dif. on prairies ,650's & 700's


----------



## sookiesmacker

Looks alot like a deep treaded 589.



















or a zilla


----------



## Masher

It would be a bad tire if you cut those two small lugs out. You have the really long one then a short one on the sidewall and then the shortest ones. Cut all of those small ones out and that would be a beast.


----------



## wood butcher

the front are 2 different axles on the brute the rear are the same. i would think the prairie would be the same way


----------



## Bootlegger

The SRA bikes have struts on them...


----------



## Brute650i




----------



## Polaris425

brute650i said:


>


interesting....


----------



## walker

that thing is all tires


----------



## Masher

Pretty wicked looking.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Thats a axle breakin SOB Thats what that is:haha:


----------



## walker

that was my second thought


----------



## Masher

Looks like she will eat though. I would like to ride that puppy.


----------



## RDWD

Those tires look alot better mounted than in the pics. I wouldn't mind seeing how they eat.


----------



## DjScrimm




----------



## sandman7655

looks like a heck of a sxs tire


----------



## Yesterday

i wouldnt have 'em


----------



## phreebsd

they look pretty dang good on that rzr


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> they look pretty dang good on that rzr


sure does...that would make a great trail tire if you liked big ones.


----------



## Guest

I emailed Harold over at Super ATV. The official weight per him on the 32" Terminators is 61 pounds each unmounted. That in comparison to Silverbacks in a 32 at 49 pounds and the Outlaws at 44 pounds for the 11" wide 31's. 
Harold at Super ATV is awesome to deal with. I have purchased many items from them in the past and my wish list is huge there for the RZR.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

61 LBS Dame man . Thats a little less than laws or backs . Can we say BACK TO THE DRAWING board


----------



## Bootlegger

Ormudboy09 said:


> 61 LBS Dame man . Thats a little less than laws or backs . Can we say BACK TO THE DRAWING board


The Terminators weight a LOT more than Laws or Backs.... I seen a set on a Can-AM at Windrock fall jam...it was the guy from Super ATV....it was the bike in the pics on the website.....they didn't do very good at all in the pit.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Sorry i meant more . typo .


----------

